# Attention Bias In SA - awareness modification SOFTWARE



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Downloadable software that increases huggy vibes and confidence. I've just been on it for a bit and am feeling very huggy indeed. Also apparently charts your mood on a daily basis and tells you your hugginess progress. I am liking.

http://www.mindhabits.com/

Click on download trial. I had the prototype of this software about a year back and so bought the full thing right off the bat.

SA cure? No. Hugginess booster? Yes 

And if you are going to do a POSITIVITY BINGE - PB (like me) then this software will be a good daily plank for that idea and remind you to do all your other PB activities. Hurrah.

Ross


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Huggy Vibe SOFTWARE*

I am loving this software! Jiggle in your seat to the funky huggy music as you boost your chi and click on the smiley faces! Use some neat little techniques formulated by neurologists to make you feel happier and more huggie. Then have some special clever software analyse your mood and anxiety levels and chart them on a daily basis so you can see how you are getting on!

AND there's a cute little sheep. Aww. BAAA 

Ross


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Huggy Vibe SOFTWARE*

Hm OK i'm day three in, and my little mood tracker is registering a one point increase in general happiness and hugginess. I'm still jigging to the music in my seat and I actually do get a happy feeling clicking on the smiley faces and hearing them go 'ping!'.

Whoo 

Ross


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Brain Retraining SOFTWARE*

Wow - this things works distrubingly well. i am walking around town and supermarkets and all I can see is people smiling! I am actually on the verge of the giggle all the time because I can't stop seeing them! Hahaha silly but so cool


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Brain Retraining SOFTWARE*

I don't know if I'm ready to brainwash myself yet... Maybe later.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Brain Retraining SOFTWARE*

Found the research on this thing that appeared in the "Journal of Personality and Social Psychology" in October 2007, all peer reviewed and cosy. Apparently it works by adjusting the brain's tendency to focus on negtive, threatening faces in anxious people and retrains it to focus on positive ones. Other games in the software increase positive associations in the players mind between themself and others. Research can be found here.

Can't get the tune outta my head ...

Bee-dip biddy, bippity bing
Bee-dip biddy, bippity bing
Bee-dip biddy, bippity bing
Blup Blup Blup Blup Blup Blup Blup Blup


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Brain Retraining SOFTWARE*

Looks very interesting, I'm going to try it out.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Brain Retraining SOFTWARE*



Toscy said:


> Looks very interesting, I'm going to try it out.


But please don't blame me when the little song is stuck in your head  I also really like how you can monitor your mood on an ongoing, daily basis with this software on a scale of 1 - 10. Its a great chart for overall progress if its part of a recovery program.

Good luck!

Ross


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am going to try it too. Thanks for posting this. 

How long have you been using it now and what changes are you noticing?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

About a week and what I notice is that I keep seeing smiling people. I refuse to believe that everyone in my town decided to start smiling just at the point where I bought the software, but its cool - I just walk about and 'ping' there's a smile. Ping, theres another. Its like it hones your brain to zoom in on smiley people instead of threatening ones, and you cannot help but feel happy. Its like you share in their fun!

Mood wise I cannot totally separate my lift in mood from my recent success in therapy - but in terms of seeing the happy faces that has been a definite change. My mood score when I started it was 4.9/10 and in a week it has gone up to 6.9/10.

Doing the games make me quite cheery too. I think this is good for someone who is already making some gains, but might not be right if you are 'at the bottom of a pit' level.


----------



## Jaded_Jester (Sep 16, 2006)

Very interesting (and cute), thanks for the link Ross!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello jaded! Havent seen you in aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages! How have you been? Hurrah for the masked one with bingly bells.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am going to hate shelling out 20 bucks for the game but from the looks of the demo, it may be worth it. For sometime though, I am going to repeatedly play the "grow your chi" 2nd level. It seems to be most efficient. 
Ross, how do higher levels (>2) in this particular game (increase your chi) play out? Are they more challenging? I would imagine so but just wanna confirm.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

They get quite hard, but I can;t help but giggle with all these faces and little plabes and balloons flying past. Don't treat the games as a test - you win just by playing because its the exposure to sifting out the positives that does the good. The Matrix is considered the most effective for this as it increases your natural attentional bias towards positive faces. The world becaomes a constant source of happiness cos you only see the smiley faces!! Even the mad ones seem fluffier. Even if you lose, you win. Its playing that matters with this one!

Ross


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

It does get too involved but I think what's better about the chi game is that your personal information is also one of the things that can be clicked. So on an unconscious level, you probably are making associations between your name etc. and happy faces. Matrix does not do this. And also, level cap in demo for matrix 1, whereas it is 2 in chi.
Keep us updated on how the full game is helping you. If you get great results from it, I will but the game.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm shame about the caps ... they go way beyond. Each game has a different purpose. Grow your Chi is associatiing good feelings with core things about yourself. Matrix is for facial attentional bias. The word games activate your tendncy to consider yourself and be rewarded for it. Each one tocuhes on a different area. Matrix makes you reject negative faces and seek out happy ones, and rewards you for it - making you do this in the rel world. You lose some of SA's tendency to focus on threat. So if you miss out matrix, you will not experience that really cool sensation of only seeing smiley people everywhere you go! You live what you train dude  

The full game just goes on forever as far as I can see - I'm not using it as a game - Im using it for its bias changing effects. On the site there's a science page that tells you how everthing works.

Personally I never run out of energy for anything that can improve my happiness, resolve my depression and soothe my anxiety. I spend 5 minutes on this each day and am seeing benefits. Maybe I am bad with money, but seeing as Id spend $50 on a first person shooter that lasts for a week and its done, i think $20 is a solid investment for something that continues to help you all the time. Money is not an object when it comes to feeling better - 18 years of misery has given me that motivation. But mehh thats just me.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I agree with you that $20 is a good investment for this game but over the last couple months, I have spent $20 on quite a few useless to near useless items (the audio series comes to mind, it was good but ONLY 30 min. long, totally got ripped off).This has made me extra cautious.

I most likely will end up spending the money because I have read good papers which support this games theory.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ahh theres the difference. I am rubbish with money. You are sensible ... ops


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment, I am just a little extra cautious because I am living on borrowed money.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is it just me, or are most of the faces not smiling? I kept accidentally clicking the sad faces since they move so fast. I'm a bit "keyed up" now... lol, but I've never been a fan of quick reflect games.

I don't have audio at the moment, so I'll have to try this later.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

aHA. That is the point my dear friend! You need to sift out the smiley ones - that trains your brain ti ignore 'hostile' and 'disapproving' and focus on happy! If there were more happy ones then it wouldn't work ... 

Ping! Ping! Ping!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool I'll check it out!


----------

